# Who is this AMAZING Haunter in San Jose on Church Street?



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

That is an impressive haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if the person who posted, Eric Levine, is a member here but sending you a PM with more info. Here's some basic info though on this local Boo Crew for those that may only view the video and not see the description on YouTube.

The Boo Crew of Church Street San Jose 2012 Haunted House. 
We're not professionals we're just a dozen or so men and women who came together almost 11 years ago and started building haunted houses for the kids at the local elementary school. It then turned into making it for the whole neighbor hood. We do a different theme every year (this year was a Haunted Mansion) next year... well its a surprise but I'll make sure I post a walkthrough of it.

I would have loved to have had friends back in high school who got into this kind of thing and who came back each year for another project.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

i luv this!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

They did a very nice job, especially for being basically volunteers.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Yes- It is so amazing to drive by the house when they are doing their build. Each year, they create a completely new facade to go with their different themes. Of course, it's only open on Halloween night- so I can't go! This makes me want to do something like this with my neighborhood association. I'll even offer my house! (Though hubby may object- we would have to see!)


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

That facade is off the hook!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

You know I'll be utterly useless until I except the futility in trying to get to that level I've taken on to much other stuff this year already.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty cool haunt!! I live near San Jose but have never heard of this haunt. I'll have to try and check them out this year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love those crows (bats?) in the blue windows....its really great haunt. I agree the facade is awesome. I always wonder what they do for a living. I always mutter they must be in construction.....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

matrixMom: rumor has it the home owner IS in construction! Of course, right? And I also LOVE LOVE LOVE the bats in the window. I am so stealing that this year for my walkthrough.... in my back yard. This video inspired me to have a walk through at our house as well as the school haunted house I am taking on. Hope I don't burn myself out.


----------



## Boocrewbloodline (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys and thank you for all the great things you have to say about our haunt. This will be my 9th year working with the amazing team of men and women who volunteer so much time, effort, and money so that we can give everyone who visits our haunt a wonderful experience. To answer the thread question the man in charge is named Bob Shiro he's a fencer by day but a mad scientist by night. Erik Levine is my father he is also part of the crew and posts walk throughs of the haunts. We build for about 3 months up untill about 6:00 Halloween night then were open for the public. It's completely free to go through and you can go through as many times as you want the first few hours are a no scare time so the younge and frightened can go through and enjoy it without actors scaring them. Then around 8 or 9 the scare time starts that's when the actors put on the real show. So if your in San Jose around Halloween come on by and check out the boo crew haunted house (theme varies year to year).


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I really love the flickering lights. My brother-in-law explained how to make that effect once but it seem complicated. I wish there was a easier way because I think it adds a nice touch.


----------



## Boocrewbloodline (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a walk through of last years haunt not the best quality but it will do


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

pretty awesome haunt. I thought that was a real life Samuel Jackson prop in the bride & groom room, rofl


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

totally awesome...i love facade, in awe you do that new every year...wow....the work in that, loved the bride and groom room and the bats in the window, coffins...just every detail....oh, monster hand on the pump organ..haha...LUV, im going to do that this year too, i use two pump organs...you all just did a great job, details wonderful!!!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great job guys. You say scare Tims starts at 8-9, how late do you tend to go?


----------



## Boocrewbloodline (Aug 8, 2014)

It will stay open until the last person leaves so around 11:00 usually


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Now THAT is a haunted house.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn I lived in san jose for 6 years and had no idea this existed.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I just drove by the house this morning. Its only a couple miles away from me. Very impressive! Puts my stuff to shame. The castle facade for this year is film quality.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh so this is the guy who has a new facade every year. I need to get out there. I have heard great things but only open on Halloween makes it tough.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

would you be up for it being open to haunters tonight or Saturday? I really want to check it out!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I took some pictures of their haunt this year. Didn't get to do the walk through though.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Oh so this is the guy who has a new facade every year. I need to get out there. I have heard great things but only open on Halloween makes it tough.


They were open tonight as well (the night after Halloween) and I still did not make it inside. But the kids and I had a blast taking pictures the other morning. It is just so darn impressive on the outside! I hope they shot a video!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

went around 8:20 and was out by 8:45 or so, maybe less. Did the walk through, awesome set-up.

Still a good crowd but I overheard that the line we were in was totally reasonable compared to other times.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

WOAHHHHH


I have so many questions now...

The first video made it seem like it is a real house - but is it all a temporary build?

I can't. It's just too awesome.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

EPIC!

I thought it was so sweet that the kids were involved in the scares (idol and the giant stone). Bet the kids were as wide-eyed as they could going through 

BRAVO!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing haunt~the attention to detail...everything... and that facade was over the top!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Yes- they change the set up EVERY YEAR. Each year it is completely different theme! They've done pirates; jungle/Indian Jones type thing; Haunted Mansion; and now this year's Medieval Castle. It BLOWS. My. Mind!!!! The facades are incredible- but this year I feel they really outdid themselves. I went by very early on- and let me tell you- those stones? Each and every single one of them is carved from stryofoam! And in California, we get the white styro--- you know, the kind that when you cut it all those little white beads fly everywhere....? Pain in the toosh to work with. But they did it.....

They also had a cool guillotine and a BRIDGE! And the drawbridge. It was CRAZY good--- and that's only form the outside!


----------

